# Quem Diria! Um Forum De Meteo Em Portugal!



## Iceberg (5 Jun 2006 às 23:32)

Boa Noite a Todos.

Passo a apresentar-me. Sou o iceberg.
Um apaixonado da meteorologia, em particular tudo o que tenha a ver com paleoclimatologia e alterações climáticas. Como cheguei até aqui?
Bem, a minha maior descoberta dos últimos tempos foi o forum espanhol METEORED, e fiquei maravilhado com toda a informação que lá encontrava e com tanta gente com os mesmos interesses que eu.

Uma ou outra vez, reparava em mensagens de GranNevada, um conterrâneo meu. Por acaso, também vivo em Braga. Imaginava que um dos meus sonhos seria um dia poder contribuir para a formação de um forum semelhante em Portugal, mas dada a pequena dimensão do nosso país, e tendo em conta que em termos de habitantes em relação a ESpanha, somos um quinto, seria extremamente difícil encontrar apaixonados pela meteo, ao ponto de criarem um forum.

Ontem,decidi finalmente lançar um tópico novo no METEORED, e mais tarde, para grande surpresa minha, tinha uma mensagem pessoal de FIL (julgo que era esse o nickname) a convidar-me a conhecer o forum português !!!  

Grande, grande surpresa!!! Desde já, Obrigado a todos por existirem.
Reparo que o FIL também é meu conterrâneo, pois toda a minha família é transmontana. Ou seja, estou em família.

Vamos lá, todos juntos, ajufar a construir um grande forum METEOPT!

Vamos organizar encontros,  fazer intercâmbios de informação com o METEORED e outros foruns, promover actividades, realizar entrevistas com os membros do forum, convidar personalidades, sei lá, por exemplo, entrevistar Anthimio de Azevedo, o grande meteorologista nacional, organizar viagens (já imaginaram um dia efectuarmos todos uma viagem organizada aos USA para ver "in loco" os famosos tornados americanos), enfim um sem número de actividades. 

Já agora, quem são os administradores deste forum!?  

Uma grande saudação a todos vocês !!!
(E eu que já estava a começar a escrever em espanhol ...


----------



## tozequio (5 Jun 2006 às 23:42)

Hehe, bem vindo Iceberg  

Imagino como te sentes, também eu passei pela mesma alegria quando num certo dia em que estava a ler uns comentários no portugaldiario (sobre uma certa vaga de frio que nos deixa saudades  ) encontrei o link para este fórum. Nunca antes tinha-me sequer passado pela cabeça que pudesse haver fóruns de meteorologia na internet  

Ah, e já agora uns links interessantes  

http://www.meteopt.net/showthread.php?t=109

http://www.meteopt.net/showthread.php?t=147


----------



## Fil (5 Jun 2006 às 23:56)

Sê muito bem vindo ao forum iceberg!  

Sim fui eu que te enviei a mensagem, sempre que vejo lá um portuga faço isso  mas podes continuar a participar lá como eu faço  

Eu também entrei nisto depois de descubrir o meteored e só depois lhe tomei o gosto! Também nunca pensei que pudesse haver forums de meteorologia, mas existem vários para quase todos os paises da europa ocidental e americanos!


----------



## Minho (6 Jun 2006 às 00:16)

Bemvindo Iceberg.

A nossa comunidade para já é pequenita mas de grande qualidade  
Tou a ver que vens com muitos planos e ideias novas o que é de salutar.

Ab.
Minho


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Jun 2006 às 03:38)

*bem vindo*

boas

bem vindo ao forum 

essas ideias são porreiras 

neste momento estamos a tentar organizar o 1º encontro  

mas não esta facil  

abraços meteo


----------



## Bruno Campos (6 Jun 2006 às 09:07)

bemvindo!!

mais um aficionado da meteorologia.  

Espero que continues com essa energia toda e que faças parte deste grupo pequeno mas muito porreiro. 

essa ideia de ir à caça de tornados parece-me fantástica   

um abrço


----------



## Seringador (6 Jun 2006 às 09:29)

Bem-vindo Iceberg!
Certamente vais ser um bom contributo o teu! 
Eu tb tinha em mente um projecto mas o tempo não me permitia, pelo que desde há 5 anos que participo no TWO fórum, e de vez em quando no Metoered e num Americano, sen dúvida que este será o melhor fórum portugês de meteo e não só!!


----------



## Luis França (6 Jun 2006 às 18:29)

*Sismo 3.1mb, às 15:22, a 6 km de Monchique*

Já chegou à costa portuguesa o centro ciclónico que estava a pairar nos Açores; e perto de Monchique um sismo médio de 3.1 (Richter) a 20 km de profundidade, às 15:22.

Começa a animar por estes lados ...

http://www.emsc-csem.org/index.php?page=current&sub=detail&id=JB648;2006


----------



## Iceberg (6 Jun 2006 às 19:57)

Bom, parece que o centro ciclónico dos Açores para já apenas se traduz em nuvens altas, o que apenas vem aumentar a sensação de calor. Aliás, hoje está um dia verdadeiramente irrespirável.


----------



## Luis França (7 Jun 2006 às 01:05)

*O centro ciclónico já era ...*

A tal depressão que ao fim da tarde de ontem se aproximava de Portugal já era ... está em dissipação, esfumou-se ao chegar da noite.

Aqui em Lisboa o ar está húmido mas as nuvens altas, nickles. Só resta alguma neblina 
Lá se foi a probabilidade de alguma agitação.

Temp. exterior - 19º C

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/~idds/images/out/SDDI-20060606-2300-BNW-08-IR_108-02-600.jpg


----------



## Seringador (7 Jun 2006 às 11:10)

Luis França disse:
			
		

> A tal depressão que ao fim da tarde de ontem se aproximava de Portugal já era ... está em dissipação, esfumou-se ao chegar da noite.
> 
> Aqui em Lisboa o ar está húmido mas as nuvens altas, nickles. Só resta alguma neblina
> Lá se foi a probabilidade de alguma agitação.
> ...



Boas,

Poderão colocar os v/ posts nos tópicos já criados para o efeito, para assim contribuirem na discussão e organização do fórum 
Obrigado!


----------



## dj_alex (7 Jun 2006 às 11:23)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> Já agora, quem são os administradores deste forum!?



Ohhhh, não...mais um a tentar saber quem são os administradores...    Já começa a ser hábito...A BUSCA PELO ADMIN PERDIDO!!!   

Bem vindo iceberg


----------



## tozequio (8 Jun 2006 às 14:57)

Eu descobri o admin perdido!


----------



## Vânia_Geo (9 Jun 2006 às 03:32)

iceberg disse:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> (já imaginaram um dia efectuarmos todos uma viagem organizada aos USA para ver "in loco" os famosos tornados americanos), enfim um sem número de actividades.
> 
> (...)



Uiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!       


Bem-vindo Iceberg!


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 11:42)

Vânia_Geo disse:
			
		

> Uiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Bem-vindo Iceberg!



Eu até ia se for planeada para daqui a 2 anos  ou para o próximo ano, já andei a ver as melhores empresas no ramo do stormchaser no corredor dod tornado e já tenho umas 2 ou três que quase sempre apanham um ou dois tornados e clarfo o melhor mês par ir é em Maio!


----------



## dj_alex (9 Jun 2006 às 11:44)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Eu até ia se for planeada para daqui a 2 anos  ou para o próximo ano, já andei a ver as melhores empresas no ramo do stormchaser no corredor dod tornado e já tenho umas 2 ou três que quase sempre apanham um ou dois tornados e clarfo o melhor mês par ir é em Maio!




Nem quero imaginar o preço....


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 17:19)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> Nem quero imaginar o preço....


Bem com o vôo para Londres e comprar lá o pacote 15 dias ficava-me por 1000eur, fora despesas e, € 2000 com despesas 
Poder-se-ia ter um patrocínio


----------



## dj_alex (9 Jun 2006 às 19:37)

Seringador disse:
			
		

> Bem com o vôo para Londres e comprar lá o pacote 15 dias ficava-me por 1000eur, fora despesas e, € 2000 com despesas
> Poder-se-ia ter um patrocínio




1000€ de despesas??? Não podes comer pão e manteiga, e dormir num parque de campismo qql a beira da estrada durante 2 semanas??? tinha era que ser longe do corredor dos tornados....Se não a experiencia era capaz de ser intensa demais!!!!   

quanto ao patrocinio...Podemos sempre mandar uma carta ao IM a perguntar...


----------



## Seringador (9 Jun 2006 às 23:04)

dj_alex disse:
			
		

> 1000€ de despesas??? Não podes comer pão e manteiga, e dormir num parque de campismo qql a beira da estrada durante 2 semanas??? tinha era que ser longe do corredor dos tornados....Se não a experiencia era capaz de ser intensa demais!!!!
> 
> quanto ao patrocinio...Podemos sempre mandar uma carta ao IM a perguntar...


1000€ que incluía despesas alimentação, dormida, suvenirs,transferes e para algum precalço, claro que há sempre o cartão de crédito que nos USA é o mais desejado...claro que depois teremos de fazer horas extraordinárias a informar a população para o IM, para ganhar uns cobres a crédito   !


----------

